# Im Photoshop messen



## Robmantuto (5. November 2002)

hi, ich würde gerne wissen wie man abstände abmessen kann, habe nämlich ein lageplan und will ihn auf den richtigen massstab bringen. wie géht das?


----------



## Mythos007 (5. November 2002)

Chellaz Robmantuto,

Erste Möglichkeit: 

Blende die Informationspalette von Photoshop ein.
[ALT+F] danach [ALT+I]

Danach wähle das "Mess-Werkzeug" aus.

Nun zeichne die Messlinie ein - die genaue Länge
kannst Du im Informationsfenster unter dem Punkt
(D1) ablesen ...

Zweite Möglichkeit: 

Lade Dir das Bildschirmlineal runter ...
Möchten Sie mehr erfahren .:klick.: 

Dritte Möglichkeit:  (von Webcutdirektor] 
Ein weiteres Lineal, mit mehr Möglichkeiten
findest Du hier => .:klick:.


----------



## Robmantuto (6. November 2002)

hi wo finde ich nochmal das linienzeichen-werkzeug und wo find ich D im infofenster, da ist nur b und h


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. November 2002)

...das Linienwerkzeug findest Du dort wo die Pipette (Farbaufnehmer) ist.....

Kurztaste I und dort ins "Submenü" zur Werkzeugunterauswahl!


----------



## Robmantuto (6. November 2002)

ok , danke für die tips!


----------

